# CTF Endspurt-Sanddorf 2013



## MetalOfSchnitzl (19. April 2013)

Hey

Wollte mal fragen wer am Sonntag am Start ist. Und ob jemand genauere Infos hat. Auf der Webseite von denen findet man keine genauen Information.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## callmelinus (19. April 2013)

hi,

hier der Link zum Event bei http://breitensport.rad-net.de

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2013/32.-rtf-auf-in-die-pfalz;40551.html

ist halt nur das notwendigste.

Gruß linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (19. April 2013)

in Sanddorf wird seit Jahren ein Rundkurs beschildert, der nur 17 KM lang ist. Die Streckenlänge 34 und 51 KM ergibt sich nur daraus, dass man den Kurs auch noch eine 2te und 3te Runde fahren kann.
Die Strecke ist nett und geizt nicht mit Höhenmetern, allerdings hat das Gelände um und auf dem Karlsberg und anschliessenden Schlossberg noch viel mehr und geilere Trails zu bieten. Wer also hin will, Zeit hat und GPS zur Verfügung hat, sollte sich mal nach den umliegenden Touren umschauen und vielleicht noch eine Trailtour auf eigene Faust anhängen.


----------



## mimo6666 (19. April 2013)

Nabend,
kann mir vll. einer sagen wie hoch die Startgebühr ist??
Hab nirgend wo was gefunden und auch noch keine mail zurück bekommen.

Mfg


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (19. April 2013)

Wie hoch die genau ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber normalerweise sind es immer nir ein paar euro bei ctfs

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvilDevil (20. April 2013)

Bin am Sonntag am Start(ist auch Teil vom MTB Cup Saarpfalz), Startgebühr war letztes Jahr irgendwas im einstelligen Bereich(für 2 Leute haben wir, glaub ich, 10 Euro bezahlt).
Die CTF macht Spaß, geht teilweise ziemliche steile Stiche hoch, aber auch viel Trailanteil.
Letztes Jahr war's leider verregnet, aber mit Glück ist diesmal gutes Wetter. Etwas kühl, es passt aber ;-)

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## mimo6666 (20. April 2013)

Na dann danke schonmal für die Antworten 
 @EvilDevil wann bist morgen am Start wenn ich es schaffe bin ich dann vll. auch da


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (20. April 2013)

Also wir sind morgen ab 9 uhr dort. Starten werden wir dann wohl so gegen halb 10

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvilDevil (20. April 2013)

Ich werde auch so ab 9 Uhr dort sein, ist ja Sonntag und bin zum Vergnügen und nicht zur Arbeit dort 
Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (20. April 2013)

Wünsche euch viel Spass für morgen. Kann leider nicht mitfahren. Bin morgen noch auf Fortbildung.


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (21. April 2013)

Was meint ihr. Kann man mit ner 3/4 Hose und langen Armen heute fahren gehen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mimo6666 (21. April 2013)

Moin Männer, @Schnitzel Brrrr ich glaubs nicht bei uns sind es gerade mal 6° so ein Mist.

Dazu kommt noch das ich meinen Kopf nicht drehen kann also werd ich wohl nicht kommen wenn die Ibu nicht greift,hab mir wohl nen Nerv geklemmt was ich nicht hoffe .
Falls ich nicht komme, wünsch ich euch aber viel Spass heute und nimmt nen Trail für mich mit


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (21. April 2013)

Owei. Falls es nicht klappt wünsch ichbdir schon mal gute Besserung. Das hatte ich auch mal. Ist echt nicht schön. Hab mich jetzt für 3/4 Hosen entschieden. War mit den Hunden laufen und da gings eigentlich. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (21. April 2013)

So ich bin dann mal wieder daheim. 
War einr echt schön Tour. Da waren schon ein paar knackige "Berge" drin. Die Abfahrt an der Orangerie war für mich das Highlight. Leider waren jedes mal viele Fussgänger auf dem Trail, sodass man oft auf Schritttempo bremsen musste.
 Wir sind die Runde  insgesamt .zweimal gefahren. Falls uns jemand gesehen hat. Zwei von uns hatten ne Gopro aufm Kopf ^^.

Eine Verbesserung wünsche ich mir für 2014. SONNE UND MINDESTENS 20 GRAD 

Vlg

Alex

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mimo6666 (21. April 2013)

Geil da freu ich mich auf die Videos
Nachdem ich heute Mittag dann 2 Ibus im Kopf hatte bin ich auch ne Runde gedüst, was aber danach wieder nachwehen mit sich zog. Man wird halt nich jünger aber 2014 bin ich dann dabei auch wenn es nur 19° sind


----------



## EvilDevil (21. April 2013)

So, hatte es auch hinter mich gebracht, leider hatte ich etwas Pech an einem kleinem Umweg am Karlsbergweiher und das hat mir etwas Verzögerung eingebracht:




Der Vollständigkeit halber: Startgebühr für nicht-BDR oder sonstige Verbandsmitglieder waren 5 Euro.

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## mimo6666 (21. April 2013)

Ach du sch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (21. April 2013)

Was issn da passiert?


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (21. April 2013)

Das frag ich mich auch gerade Oo

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvilDevil (21. April 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Was issn da passiert?



Najaaaa... ich habe das zweistufige Abfährtchen am Karlsbergweiher mit zuviel Elan genommen und es hat mich an der unteren Stufe zu weit katapultiert (bin über den Stein)...  bescheiden aufm Vorderrad aufgekommen und abgelegt. 
Dann nach dem ersten Schrecken wieder aufs Rad, 2m gerollt und dann kam der Schlauch aus dem Mantel geploppt. Sieht bei den Latexschläuchen auch noch ziemlich heftig aus 
Die Krönung danach: ich wollte erst sicherheitshalber den Ersatzschlauch aus dem Rucksack nehmen, hatte schon alles ausgebaut und wollte aufpumpen, da ist das Aufdrehteil vom Sclaverand-Ventil in meiner Pumpe steckengeblieben, war wohl vorher angeknackst und ist dann in der Pumpe abgebrochen und wollte nicht mehr raus  
Also noch schön die Pumpe zerlegt und wieder den alten Schlauch rein...
Ich war für den Tag bedient 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (22. April 2013)

Das ist ein Verkettung unschöner Dinge. Aber da muss MANN durch 
Habe meine Fortbildung am WE gut hinter mich gebracht. Wir hatten nen ehemaligen Bundestrainer im Ausbilderteam... dat war allererste Sahne 

Mein Bike ist beim Pascal zur Inspektion & Service. Wenn ichs wieder hab, gehts los!


----------



## BENDERR (22. April 2013)

MetalOfSchnitzl schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal wieder daheim.
> War einr echt schön Tour. Da waren schon ein paar knackige "Berge" drin. Die Abfahrt an der Orangerie war für mich das Highlight. Leider waren jedes mal viele Fussgänger auf dem Trail, sodass man oft auf Schritttempo bremsen musste.
> Wir sind die Runde  insgesamt .zweimal gefahren. Falls uns jemand gesehen hat. Zwei von uns hatten ne Gopro aufm Kopf ^^.
> 
> ...



wir haben euch gesehn 
wo gibts das video?

ich fands von der temperatur her aber eigentlich auch ziemlich angenehm.. und die strecke ist einfach der hammer


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (22. April 2013)

Echt. Wo habt ihr uns denn gesehen? 
Morgen lade ich mal ein Video hoch. Erwartet aber nix dolles. Das sind meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Videos selber schneiden. ^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (22. April 2013)

ich glaube das war dort an dem anstieg nach der ersten straßenüberquerung..!?
einer mit nem hellblauen, einer mit nem grün/schwarzen trikot.. beide weiße alpina helme..


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (23. April 2013)

Ne das waren wir dann nicht. Ich hatte einen Evoc Rucksack, ein rot-weisses Trikot und eine 3/4 Hose an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (23. April 2013)

ich meinte auch uns


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (23. April 2013)

Ui ne also an euch kann ich mich nicht erinnern .
Kann mich nur noch an die zwei im Pink-Dress erinnern. 
So hier ist das Video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9x03O-GyjQ&feature=youtu.be

Leider hab ich die Videos von meinem Kumpel nicht. 
Dem seine Qualität ist deutlich besser. Hab nur eine Hero HD. 

vlg

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (23. April 2013)

die warn ja auch nicht zu übersehen 

die abfahrten kommen auf dem video garnicht so gut rüber :/
v.a. der wallride ganz am anfang sieht hier so winzig aus ^^


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (23. April 2013)

Joa gell. Gefühlt waren meine Sprünge auch 3 Meter 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## <NoFear> (23. April 2013)

Das liegt u.a. an der Einstellung der Gopro - musst mal schauen ob du bei der Aufnahme den Linsenausschnitt auf "wide" / "medium" oder "small" gestellt hast.


----------

